# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Lecture publique du blog => Images ?

## jmini

Bonjour,

Je viens de regarder un article au hasard:
http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...ug-r-lausanne/

Si on est pas connect au forum, on ne voit pas l'image.

Du coup on ne la voit pas non plus dans le flux RSS:
http://www.developpez.net/forums/blo...40-pachot/rss/

Il me semble que c'est une fonctionalit importante pour des blogs (et une regression par rapport  ce que l'on a aujourd'hui avec WP).

----------


## Anomaly

C'est rsolu. Les pices jointes sur les blogs sont dsormais visibles par les non connects.  :;):

----------


## jmini

J'ai test. Ca marche.

Merci.

----------

